# I have no obliques!! HELP!



## mateou (Jul 18, 2004)

I have worked out in the past, but never with any discipline, and it's fine time that I start working out for real and for longer than the three-four month spurts.  One thing I have realized is that although I have a natural V shape goin, (more of a skinny guy v and not bodybuilder V  ), my obliques are practically no existent.

What are some good exercises and how often do should I train them a week if getting "too big" of obliques is not even an issue right now?


----------



## LAM (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/WaistWt.html


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 18, 2004)

Most any abdominal exercise that involves twisting to one side at a time works your obliques.  Here is an article with a list of some good exercises for both the rectus abdominus and obliques, bicycle crunches being my favorite.  I train my abs four days per week, but I only do three sets each session.  You could train them one or two days per week if you increased the volume.


----------



## Terok`Nor (Jul 19, 2004)

I find pronated chins work those a lot


----------

